# Roadside weight checks



## peedee

I hadn't weighed my motorhome recently and having added a few items over the years I went to a local weighbridge. I was shocked to find I was 120Kgms over weight and even more shocked to find all of this was on the rear axle which was roughly 200Kgms overweight whilst the front axle was 200Kgms under its plated weight. I am of course looking at how I can remedy this but following on from a question asked by Don Madge >here< and my own thoughts >here<,

Have you ever been stopped anywhere and weighed? If so what was your experience?

peedee


----------



## gm6vxb

Never been stopped in my motorhome, but have been in a 7.5 Tonne lorry. Fortunately we knew what the weight was as we had been over a weighbridge with the load. 
There were a couple of motorhomes in being weighed and I suspect one was overweight as they were removing things from the back. This was just south of Aberdeen on the south bound carriageway.

Martin.


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Peedee,

So you finally got around to it - what a shock. It happened to me as I mentioned in a previous post. While I personally haven't been stopped I have seen MH's being pulled into the weighbridge on the A61 near the roundabout A61/A616 (Position 53.48810N, 1.49093W)

My guess is that there are a fair number of us that are running around overweight and with insurance companies getting ever more strict I guess it could become more of an issue in the weeks/months to come.

How about annual mileage? Not on the same scale as weight but I reckon that one or two of us may be over the annual mileage as state on our policies - wonder what effect that would have?

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge

Vennwood said:


> Hi Peedee,
> 
> So you finally got around to it - what a shock. It happened to me as I mentioned in a previous post. While I personally haven't been stopped I have seen MH's being pulled into the weighbridge on the A61 near the roundabout A61/A616 (Position 53.48810N, 1.49093W)
> 
> My guess is that there are a fair number of us that are running around overweight and with insurance companies getting ever more strict I guess it could become more of an issue in the weeks/months to come.
> 
> How about annual mileage? Not on the same scale as weight but I reckon that one or two of us may be over the annual mileage as state on our policies - wonder what effect that would have?
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

I have unlimited mileage.

With Norwich Union (Comfort) if you make a claim and you exceed your annual mileage up to 1000 miles will cost you £350 by more than a 1000 miles £600.

Don


----------



## 103356

I decided I didn't want to vote NO in this Poll.........it's bound to tempt fate next time I go out in the RV :wink: :wink:


----------



## tonka

Been stopped several times in the past driving HGV, once in a Transit van when I was carrying some old books.. Had to unload some off to continue the journey and got a fine in the post...
I dont think there is any doubt, if your stopped and overweight you get done for it !! Seen several vans on the road, especially older ones that have mobility scooters etc on the back that just have to be overweight.
Always make it a must with any new van to load up and get the weight checked.....


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Safeguard Ins. have a 4000 mile P.A. policy on all their ins. quotes (so they told me) so i asked for a 12000 mile limit and they accepted this and did not put a surcharge on my policy. 

Never had mine on a weighbridge, but i suspect that when Uk touring i would be within the limits as we travel light, its when we are going away for months on end i think i would have the problem with all the bits and pieces you need for the length of time your away, tv's, sky equipment, Lafuma chairs and tables, Drive away awning and all its gear, some tools for emergency repairs, Bicycles (one battery one) all the leccy bits for hookups, BBQ bits and pieces it all adds up, so i may well do a weigh before venturing away this winter.

Bob


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Don,

Wow that's a steep excess - I wonder what their base premium is.
I'm with CC as they offered the best deal at the time, however we are limited to 6K per annum and I will have probably have to get this adjusted before our next winter trip as I guess that may put me over the top. The CC don't offer an unlimited mileage policy so you have to declare the annual mileage in advance - a bit of an anomoly really as many retired people won't know if they will or won't exceed the distance a year in advance. At the time of renewal, I based my mileage on last years actual. On phoning them they wouldn't give a price for excess mileage just have to tell them what you think the new annual distance will be and they will quote on that.

I dread to think of any insurance companies reaction to being caught overweight - one of the few times I'm pleased this country abolished hanging :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Pete


----------



## Annsman

Never been stopped, but when we have the air con and satellite dish fitted soon, I may take a trip to a weighbridge to check things. I have just bought a spare wheel and that must have added at least 30kg to my weight already. God knows what we'll leave behind though!


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Pete,

I've just renewed my van insurance £415 with Comfort (Norwich Union) it includes.

Unlimited Mileage

365 day cover for Europe

RAC recovery for Europe, extended to Turkey/Morocco when a Green Card has been issued.

Comfort are one of the few that will extend your fully comp cover when they issue a Green Card. Some insurers are issuing Green Cards and the cover is only for third party.

I decided to stay with the Comfort ten years ago when I got to 65 as I had a couple of pals who shopped around every year to save a pound or two. They came unstuck when they got into their 70's and not many insurers wanted new business at that age.

Don


----------



## OldWomble

Now to upset a few of you!

I would like to see ALL motorhomes put on a weighbridge as it is obvious that many, many of us are overweight. 'So what' you say - Well, for one thing, if you are overweight you are NOT safe on the road no matter how good a driver you are. Secondly, if you run into me, or anyone else, you will NOT be insured! You are more likely to have a blowout, under-steer, over-steer, brake failure or body roll. A lorry driver can loose his Operators Licence for being over weight as well as a fine and an endorsement. It is a very serious issue and all motorhome users should take care.


----------



## smiler

*road side weight checks*

H
Don Madge, going off subject you stated that the RAC through Comfort operated recovery from Morocco, when i renewd my insurance with them prior to my trip to Morocco they stated that this was no longer the case and that i would have to arrange my own recovery and later reclaim the cost from the RAC if i had had the misfortune to need recovery from Morocco, this would have been a nightmare as i do not speak French,Has this changed since January


----------



## Don_Madge

*Re: road side weight checks*



smiler said:


> H
> Don Madge, going off subject you stated that the RAC through Comfort operated recovery from Morocco, when i renewd my insurance with them prior to my trip to Morocco they stated that this was no longer the case and that i would have to arrange my own recovery and later reclaim the cost from the RAC if i had had the misfortune to need recovery from Morocco, this would have been a nightmare as i do not speak French,Has this changed since January


Hi Smiler,

It's 8 years since we toured Morocco and I was just quoting the info I have from Comfort.

I would not be surprised if the same applies to Turkey.

Don


----------



## peedee

Vennwood said:


> Hi Peedee,
> 
> So you finally got around to it - what a shock.
> 
> Pete


Yes I was taken aback a bit. I was off for a long weekend away and was carrying a typical load that I would carry on any trip, long or short. I was a little light on clothing and hadn't got my folding bike though. Otherwise the van was loaded much the same as if I was heading off for a couple of months on the continent.

I had to pass close to a weighbridge en route so popped in. I had a full load of fuel and about 40 litres of fresh water on board. The waste and loo were empty and I had a 13Kg bike on a towball rack. I don't have a safari room and carry quite light items in my rear top box, a couple of light weight chairs, TV aerial, and a piece of Camec 'Annex Floor Netting'

The weighbridge operator said the gross was spot on but the axle weights were approximate

Nevertheless, to remove 200kg off the back axle is going to take some doing. I have obviously got to shed 120Kgms in weight and move a lot more weight forward. The later is not easy due to the lack of storage capacity up front.

The fresh water tank is right behind the back axle so travelling with very little water, if any, is clearly going to make the most significant contribution. Beyond that I am not sure what to do because to ditch items I could do without is not going to reduce weight by very much.

I am supposed to have a 700Kg pay load but it is almost impossible to achieve that because of axle weight limits and up front storage space.

I plan on a cull of items carried, try to move some of the weight forward,
make sure all tanks other than fuel are empty, remove the bike and reweigh and decide what I do after that.

One thought I have is to remove the top box and always tow a trailer, whether it be my tow car with a boot full of equipment or a small trailer like >this<

peedee


----------



## Vennwood

peedee said:


> ,
> 
> One thought I have is to remove the top box and always tow a trailer, whether it be my tow car with a boot full of equipment or a small trailer like >this<
> 
> peedee


Hi Peedee,
Is is possible to move the top box further forward - that might move the weight forward another thought might be to look into getting replated at a higher weight for the rear axle. I read on here that there is a company that offers this service See if this is any use http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-47765.html

Pete


----------



## ambegayo

*weighin*

we have taken our new van to the weighbridge as we wish to carry a scooter in the garage. How many of you have had problems with scooter insurance, couldn't get 365 days for sure!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A few years ago i was stopped on M18 after leaving Goole.
Scruffy police officer asked me if i was overweight.
About half a stone was my reply.
Not easily amused the officer escorted me back to Goole via Thorne, where my vehicle was weighed. Just under by 5 Kg he said. Great can i go now. No have you got your documents. Sure here in the glove box.
Still unhappy he checked the tyre tread and pressures and took great delight in telling me that one of my tyres was underinflated, looked at his watch and informed me that he had to go as it was knock off.


The great british police at its best.

Dave p


----------



## 107088

Theres good and bad in all empoyments.

I have had experiences such as yours, and yet, still more frequently, have been treated more than fairly.


Incidentally, back on topic.

Can anyone lend me enough kit to weigh 450kg.

I cant afford to buy enough kit to get to me weight limit.

he said, smugly.

then remembering the mpg, he cried.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Bandaid ill send you the mother in law.
you will have no problem

Dave P


----------



## 107088

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Bandaid ill send you the mother in law.
> you will have no problem
> 
> Dave P


snigger.


----------



## richard863

Hi Venwood
One good way of moving weight forward of the rear axle is to take the spare wheel out of the garage and put it in the front locker under the floor pushed up into bulkheads. Ive had mine there some 5K miles now and even around Iceland it never moved a inch. The tyre in contact with the floor is sufficient grip.
kind regards


----------



## peedee

Venwood and Richard,

Cannot move the topbox forward any further and I don't think a chassis upgrade can be done. The limiting factor is currently rear tyres.

I like the idea of moving the spare wheel Richard. I have half heartedly looked at that before but dismissed it but thanks for reminding me because this will have a significant impact. I will look at it again a little more seriously.
I did ask the question once before if there was such a thing as a kit for mounting a spare wheel on the bonnet?
peedee


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> Nevertheless, to remove 200kg off the back axle is going to take some doing. I have obviously got to shed 120Kgms in weight and move a lot more weight forward. The later is not easy due to the lack of storage capacity up front.
> 
> The fresh water tank is right behind the back axle so travelling with very little water, if any, is clearly going to make the most significant contribution. Beyond that I am not sure what to do because to ditch items I could do without is not going to reduce weight by very much.
> 
> I am supposed to have a 700Kg pay load but it is almost impossible to achieve that because of axle weight limits and up front storage space.
> 
> I plan on a cull of items carried, try to move some of the weight forward,
> make sure all tanks other than fuel are empty, remove the bike and reweigh and decide what I do after that.
> 
> peedee


Now your are all back off your hols, perhaps a few more votes or comments might be added so I am bumping this up.

I have completed a cull of the contents but as I thought, shed very little but did manage to find ways of moving quite a bit of weight forward. I am off to re-weigh it tomorrow but with no water and no bike on the rack.
I'll decide what action to take, if any, after I have done that.

peedee


----------



## suffolkian

As I mentioned on another post we were issued with a Weigh Prohibition Order last month. We were told we were NOT allowed on the road until the weight was brought down within the plated limits. Our Gross weight was 3540 (plated 3500) so 1% over. The weight on the rear axel was 2160 (plated 2000) - 8% over. I was told that being 8% over would normally leaad to an immediate prosecution, but because I was cooperative I only received a warning. They advised me to contact SVTech.

Gareth at SVTech was very helpful and said to upgrade the gross weight to 3850 was simple but the rear axle was much more of a problem, I quote

"To go above the 2000kg rating on the rear would require the brakes, suspension and axle (running gear) changing to the higher 18 series model.
This has not been done before, probably due to the cost. Changing to the 18 series components would only achieve a rating of 2400kg."
He reckoned the cost would be prohibitive. We're thinking of changing to a larger van.

Ian


----------



## Autoquest

My van is now fully loaded for our trip to Greece, full fuel, full gas, and 120kgs of water plus more clothes than we can shake a stick at  Am off to the weighbridge tomorrow - wish me luck...


----------



## 110369

question????
how do the insurance company's know how many miles you do each year?????



I do not recall giving the stated mileage on my vehicle when I renewed my insurance


bigbear  :roll:


----------



## peedee

Take an average of speedo reading or ask to see the MOT certificate? Perhpas they have access to the later as they are now on line for those with access?

peedee


----------



## Autoquest

Well... 8O Just back from the weighbridge with 60kgs spare, unfortunately that's without the other half so it looks like some of that water has to go - nice to get it so close though.


----------



## silverlocks

Pulled in by the German police when towing a caravan, all ok but I checked the MH as soon as I loaded for the first time, all ok so I have a silly grin.
Bob :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

"that's without the other half so it looks like some of that water has to go "

Careful; you can overdo it on those tablets.

Dave


----------



## Autoquest

It was a tough call - water or the wife


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> Nevertheless, to remove 200kg off the back axle is going to take some doing. I have obviously got to shed 120Kgms in weight and move a lot more weight forward. The latter is not easy due to the lack of storage capacity up front.
> 
> The fresh water tank is right behind the back axle so travelling with very little water, if any, is clearly going to make the most significant contribution. Beyond that I am not sure what to do because to ditch items I could do without is not going to reduce weight by very much.
> 
> I am supposed to have a 700Kg pay load but it is almost impossible to achieve that because of axle weight limits and up front storage space.
> 
> I plan on a cull of items carried, try to move some of the weight forward,
> make sure all tanks other than fuel are empty, remove the bike and reweigh and decide what I do after that.
> 
> later.....
> 
> I have completed a cull of the contents but as I thought, shed very little but did manage to find ways of moving quite a bit of weight forward. I am off to re-weigh it tomorrow but with no water and no bike on the rack.
> I'll decide what action to take, if any, after I have done that.
> 
> peedee


NOT entirely satisfactory but I was legal, just. I was 40Kg below gross, still plenty to spare on the front axle (over 100Kgs) but only 20Kg spare on the rear with no clothing, an empty fridge, no passenger and 3/4 tank of fuel. Not too worried about clothing and passenger because that is all up front weight but it will probably shove the gross over. However, getting that rear axle weight lower will call for drastic action. I can take off the steadies, but the other half doesn't want me to. We hardly ever use them except in high winds. Might have to ditch the spare, cannot find anywhere else for it to go. Perhaps I will keep that as my contingency if I am pulled over and checked!!!!! It is exceedingly heavy and sits well behind the rear axle but I'm not at all keen on that idea.

peedee


----------



## peedee

I took the steadies off, these weighed 6Kgs each so that is another 12Kgs removed from behind the rear axle. With all the shuffling around of items I now think I can get rid of my top box which will be another 12Kg loss from over the back axle. At a push, a lighter option would be just to strap the bulkier items to the roof rack. To get the gross down further I have quite a bit of leeway on the amount of gas I carry because in practice I only use about 26Kgms a year and calculate that by removal of my two 13kgms propane bottles weighing 58Kgs when full and going to a single refillable bottle with a lightweight smaller back up, I will be able to lose over another 20kgms. 

As a matter of interest an A-Frame car puts a 10Kg load onto the towbar. 

peedee


----------



## oldun

The problem for ll of us is that nearly all the weight is either just in front of the rear wheels or behind it.

Weight behind the rear wheels increase the axle loading by more than the added weight and actually reduces the front axle loading.

There is no easy solution. As stated above moving weight forward is not that easy.

Also carrying large weights on the roof is also not a good idea as this will increase roll and instability.


----------



## peedee

I have now removed the top box. Some of the rarely used contents have gone into store and the rest has been fitted in elsewhere so that is another 12Kgms lost and, with less drag, I might also get better fuel consumption. I plan to reduce the weight of gas carried as my current 13Kg bottles run out. I calculate I should now have 45kg to spare on the back axle and with gas bottle changes, the potential to reduce the gross by 65/70Kg which might just make me legal with a full load.

peedee


----------



## Bagshanty

*Plate vs logbook query*

My Fiat is plated at 3400 Kg, whilst my logbook has me as 3500 Kg.

Does anyone know which one takes precedence? An extra 100 Kg payload is worth having


----------



## Don_Madge

The weight stated on the vin plate is the one the authorities will go by if you are stopped.

Don


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

*Top Boxes*

If you have a top box fited it is a sure sign to the boys in blue that you are unable to get everything you need inside. Their inference on this is that it's a good bet your camper is overweight. A remote drain tap for fresh water could come in very usefull on the drive to the weighbridge though.


----------



## 113016

My reg docs state 3500kg
The VIN plate under the bonnet states 3500kg
The Hymer body plate on the side of the m/h states 3900kg as on a Maxis chassis
I presume that it was built for 3900kg and down-rated for taxation and driving licence restrictions as most Europeans only drive 3500kg to 3500kg.
I have checked and it would only be a paper exercise to up rate to 3900kg and as I have Airide fitted, it can be uprated to 4200kg with only documentation alterations.
But we then have other complications, such as different speed limits and tolls, and a Go box etc!!!!


----------



## asprn

*Re: Top Boxes*



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> If you have a top box fited it is a sure sign to the boys in blue that you are unable to get everything you need inside


From much (blue) experience, that's never been used as such a sign that I know of. I can see the logic in it, but there are plenty other factors available to suspect or determine an overweight vehicle.

Dougie.


----------



## Bagshanty

Don Madge said:


> The weight stated on the vin plate is the one the authorities will go by if you are stopped.
> 
> Don


Thanks Don

Andy (from Sedre Camping)


----------



## oldun

My old MH an Orian Pavo (badged Autosleeper Symbol) had the original metal plate fitted by the manufacturers stating a maximum load of 2900 kg plus a plastic stuck on plate installed by Autosleepers stating a maximum load of 3300 kg.

I thought that the two plates side by side was not a good idea as it could be very confusing.

Why is the original plate left in place and is a flimsy stuck on plate acceptable?


----------



## Autoquest

I am about to have my van uprated by SV Tech - They don't need to see the van and when the paperwork is done they issue a sticker which goes next to the plate.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Whether you get stopped on not varies from county to county. 

In Suffolk its not the Police that enforce the act, they only are used on a contract basis by Suffolk County Council, as only they can stop a moving vehilce.

Trading Standards officers enforce the legislation but cannot stop a moving vehicle but can enforce the act once you are stopped.

In Suffolk its a licence to print money as they sit on all the bye roads and pull in everyone they can.

No I am not against it, they do a good job, but there are so many people driving overweight, its quite a problem.


----------



## peedee

I was catching up watching some of my recorded caravaning programs last night. One was a >Caravan Finder< program made in conjunction with the police and featured an operation by the police stopping caravans on the M5 for weight and safety checks earlier this summer. Whilst caravans were mainly feature I did notice they had also pulled over a few motorhomes!

Only 30 percent of those stopped had a clean bill of health and 16 percent were overweight. I thought the latter was a pretty good percentage from what I have judged. Thought it would be much higher.

Interestingly they also have reps from both the C&CC and the CC helping on these operations and choose caravaning owning officers to do the checks. They plan two further operations this year during holiday periods. They have probably had another but bet there is one somewhere this weekend.

Any one come across one or been pulled over by one this year?

peedee


----------



## 747

Now that this thread has been revived, I would like to point out that the owners of tag axle vans need to be careful of overloading the *FRONT* axle.

I had mine on a weighbridge recently and got a big shock. A large reshuffle of cargo followed. 8O


----------



## peedee

747 said:


> Now that this thread has been revived,


I thought it worth reviving view the latest checks being done
and a member wanting to start a new poll.

As I understand it, if you have already voted you won't be able to vote again. If you have been pulled over since you voted then suggest you just post that fact here.

peedee


----------



## fdhadi

747,

I think with a 1250kg payload and all the space we have moving things from front to rear should not be a problem :wink: :wink: 

Another thought

For those of you who increase the weight to over 3.5t, remember to change the road tax class from plg to phg. This also saves about £60 a year. Very strange I know but its cheaper to tax a vehicle over 3.5t than under :wink:


----------



## 747

fdhadi said:


> 747,
> 
> I think with a 1250kg payload and all the space we have moving things from front to rear should not be a problem :wink: :wink:
> 
> Another thought
> 
> For those of you who increase the weight to over 3.5t, remember to change the road tax class from plg to phg. This also saves about £60 a year. Very strange I know but its cheaper to tax a vehicle over 3.5t than under :wink:


I was only 40kg below the max axle rating on the front (2000kg).

That was with 7/8th of a tank of fuel, approx. 1/2 a tank of fresh water and me in the cab (12 stone). I had removed the Super King Size mattress from the overcab (as we never use it).

Given that there are 4 belted seats just behind the cab area, I think it would be overloaded with water and passengers on board.

You could always put the passengers in the rear garage I suppose.

:lol: :lol:


----------

